# Bud's HO Hudson Valley Show - Oct. 13



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The full summer months blew by pretty quickly and it's September already. Only about 6 weeks until the next Hudson Valley show. Here's the details...


SUNDAY October 13, 2013

BUDS HO CARS HUDSON VALLEY SLOT CAR SWAP MEET

Ramada Inn (845-896-6781)

Interstate 84 Exit 13

542 Rte 9 Fishkill NY 12524

Contact: Robert Budano (914) 737-4070

Email: [email protected]


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Bud's show is great! I will be there again.:thumbsup:

David S


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*buds show*

I will be there also.selling a lot of slot cars and custom cars


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Spoke to Bud yesterday. A Youtube video is coming out soon and vendors have been signing up at a brisk pace. Should be another good one.

Joe


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Count on Bob Beers........*

To support Bud's shows always........
See youze guyze there.............


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a bump up as the show is next Sunday.

Check Bud's site for latest video and other info. See post #1.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sign up for Bud's email notices and get good discounts multiple times per day


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Show is tomorrow....


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Will be there!!!:wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Unfortunately we were not able to attend.
Hope everyone had a good time and looking forward to some pics.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice show!resin dude had some awesome stuff!I won a door prize,also found a place where I could buy yellow jacket arms and have them installed.You don't have to leave a show with high price or rare stuff to have a good time.It was more of a info show for me.Went with $400,,,came back with $280...No tub track(trader bob,slotcar central) was a big dissapointment!!!!(27% less cars at the show or one whole aisle)so I cut and ran!Don't ask what the door prize was.:freak: Thank god for Doug keys!!! No extra charge for green or red arms or high end magnets!THat sheriff body is dead mint and was only $7.00 from another dealer!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

wow you got some great deals on some cool stuff , I like that Camaro and the #59 dirt track body.. all you need now is a jl mustang convertible interior and top boot , to finish the Camaro into a convertible with interior :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

No... You can do that.. I will put them in your box that goes out tommorow!send addy to p.m!....


----------

